# Welches Belly Boat habt ihr 2016 im Einsatz ?



## fxschmxxstxrp (22. April 2016)

Hallo

 Welche Belly habt ihr dieses Jahr im Einsatz ?

 Vielleicht wäre ein Foto nicht schlecht |wavey:


----------



## AllroundAlex (22. April 2016)

*AW: Welches Belly Boat habt ihr 2016 im Einsatz ?*

Ich melde mich ende nächster Woche nochmal zu dem Thema, wenn es angekommen ist.|rolleyes Mein neues ist gestern in den Versand gekommen.

Bisher habe ich ein Ron Thomssen verwendet.





Ps Falls jemand Kaufinteresse hat bitte eine PN. Ansonsten findet ihr es nächste Woche in der Bay (Kleinanzeigen)


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (22. April 2016)

*AW: Welches Belly Boat habt ihr 2016 im Einsatz ?*

Ich hab imo. ein 1/2es #h|bigeyes|gr:
und wenn ich mir noch mal eins kauf lege ich nur wert drauf das man dafür auch Ersatzteile(Luftkammern) bekommt!
gruß Michi


----------



## Fattony (22. April 2016)

*AW: Welches Belly Boat habt ihr 2016 im Einsatz ?*

Hart Goliath!

Ist aber eher was für Leute mit +100kg

Für mich perfekt.


----------



## Rosi (24. April 2016)

*AW: Welches Belly Boat habt ihr 2016 im Einsatz ?*

Na wie immer, den Drifter. Ersatzschlauchpaket liegt sich wund im Schrank. 

Deine Überschrift hört sich an, als müßte man sich jedes Jahr ein anderes Belly zulegen. Wo fischst du denn damit?


----------



## Salty Waterboy (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welches Belly Boat habt ihr 2016 im Einsatz ?*

Nach Jahren habe ich mich mal wieder entschlossen meinem Boardnamen alle Ehre zu machen und habe mir ein Belly zugelegt.

Es ist das Super Fat Cat von Outcast.:vik:

Ich nutze es ausschließlich auf der Ostsee und fühle mich damit mehr als Pudelwohl, in meienem Anglerleben habe ich schon 4 Belly Boate  verschiedenster Marke mein Eigen genannt, das aber nie lange, da sie mich nicht von der Quali und Haltbarkeit überzeugt haben. Jetzt bin ich rund um zufrieden und kann das 5. Belly nur wärmstens empfehlen. :l

Nicht nur die Qualität der Verarbeitung ist spitze, auch die kleinen Details machen Spaß. 
Das einzige was das Wasser berührt ist alles unterhalb des Knies und max., wenn dann nur bei Welle, der Hosenboden.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Welches Belly Boat habt ihr 2016 im Einsatz ?*

Fischt eigentlich einer von Euch schon mit den neuen Bellys ohne Schläuche bzw. diese mit Schlauchbootmaterial ?


----------



## AllroundAlex (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Welches Belly Boat habt ihr 2016 im Einsatz ?*

Jupp, ist ne schöne Sache 

Ich bin mit meinem Boot mehr als zufrieden (siehe hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314149&page=2 )


----------



## gallus (21. August 2016)

*AW: Welches Belly Boat habt ihr 2016 im Einsatz ?*

Allroundmarine, siehe Avatar.
Schlauchlos und in wirklich fester Qualität der gleichnamigen Firma..


----------

